# One for Mopac...



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-F...6y3WSFLp8d8CzOM9gloqsrtb5G3JuFRd4AQmKhV2ZIt5w


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Or maybe he likes this one .

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-F...m=273783995522&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I have one of those sets.
Cole, too rich for my blood.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have one of those too, with about 7-8 cars, all un-run.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would not pay 1000.00 for that original set. I just have no desire for one. The repro set is fine for me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I would not pay 1000.00 for that original set. I just have no desire for one. The repro set is fine for me.


Yep, it's only and STILL, a toy.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

flyernut said:


> Yep, it's only and STILL, a toy.


_AHHHHHH, _don't have that _*gotta have*_ feeling.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Even though it is fun for us I doubt Mopac needs our help to spend his money!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, then I guess it's silly of me to show mopac this set. https://www.ebay.com/itm/American-F...971692&hash=item33f1bffc10:g:k~kAAOSwTiRZhg1G


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Stupid people do stupid things...Jeesh, it's a TOY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

cramden, nice set, but I will not be the new owner.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*better hurry since the price is reduced...*

for a short period.... Maybe some rich arab etc can afford them..
amazing..

dr bob


----------

